# first oil change, 2007 GTI



## kosovoruss (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, I want to do my first oil change on my 07 GTI, What is best way to do the filter change,location, tools needed etc, And why would VW go back to a cartridge oil filter? My 1945 Jeep has a cartridge filter, Didnt most manufacturers start changing over to spin on filters in the 50's?
maybe tube radios and oil bath air cleaners will make a return. Thanks


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: first oil change, 2007 GTI (kosovoruss)*

Holy cow, just getting to your first oil change on a 2007 !!!!! You need to flog that GTI more.








Anyhow, you will need oil filter housing socket and a filter housing drain tool to do it by the book. Both tools can be picked up online. The VW filter drain tool in very expensive, around $100. I purchased a knock-off from an e-bay seller for $25. Some people just use a screw driver to depress and filter drain valve.
Steps are pretty straight forward once you have the tools, not much different than any other car. The difference comes in the draining of the filter casing, spin-off of the housing, and removal of the filter element and gasket.
Just do a search if you need more details.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: first oil change, 2007 GTI (cmosentine)*

+1 on buying an oil filter housing socket. I would also buy a magnetic drain plug. Look for both from ecs tuning. Do a search for the oil change DIY on vortex. I would pass on the filter drain tool. If you want to be 100% mess free just put a clean garbage bag around the filter and push the little orange drain plug to the side. Oil in the filter housing will flow into the bag with no mess. Close bag and throw away. There is nothing special it is like changing the oil on other cars. Make sure to lube the new oil filter canister gasket (comes with the filter) before installing.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: first oil change, 2007 GTI (kosovoruss)*

I didn't need any special filter wrench or drain tool. A pair of sliding jaw pliers will help get the canister loose. The orange nipple slides to the side so use a flathead screwdriver to open it.. (tho I just opened up the filter first and learned this after)
The one thing I felt I needed the most were wheel ramps. I ended up building them myself with wood. They're big, bulky and otherwise useless, but I now have 12" of clearance to squeeze under. (5-6" of lift is good without being too high)
The oil filter is located on the front, bottom. You'll need to take off the plastic dirt skirt to get at it.
Enjoy!


----------

